# 1949-50 Chrome 3 Gill Roadmaster



## hzqw2l (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's my latest find.  CWC frame Roadmaster in original chrome.  Rusted and pitted but all original.  
Tank is perfect.  I have the horn unit in unused condition. Sat in a barn for a while for sure.

Haven't cleaned it so will have something to do this winter...

Some kind of Roadmaster prototype or One-off.  Enjoy.


----------



## Classicriders (Oct 27, 2009)

Based on what I have learned over the years, you have an insanely rare bike there.  A lot of people like to claim their bike is more rare than it really is, but in your case it's truly RARE!!!
I believe what you have there is the Roadmaster Chrome Master.  I saw a poor reprint of an ad for your bike years ago, but never figured I would ever see one.  You should be able to find an original pair of fenders in nicer chrome for pretty reasonable.  
I usually don't gush over a bike on here, but WOW, really a great score, congrats to you!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 27, 2009)

First one I've ever seen!  Congrats!


----------



## eazywind (Oct 27, 2009)

*Oh Phil......*

Oh Phil............Heh, Heh...........


----------



## RMS37 (Oct 27, 2009)

I spoke with John, the new owner, after he found the bike and just before he purchased it. 

From conversations I had with Leon Dixon some time ago I learned that CWC actually produced a "Chrome Master" badge that was used on some version of a Full Chrome Roadmaster. Both this bike and the 1936/37 Ladies bike that John also turned up a while back have standard Roadmaster badges so whether these are "Chrome Masters" or Chrome Roadmasters is a matter of speculation.

The 1937 catalog depicts Chrome versions of the basic models as special models unto themselves and the company priced them above the tank-less boy's Supreme and just below the boy's and Girl's tank models. Needless to say the chrome bill was big then as it is now. 

Other than the 1937 CWC catalog I don't know of any catalog offerings for all chrome bikes but there are rumors of them existing in print outside the catalogs as Classicrider pointed out.

Another possibility is that this bike is a design prototype or special show bike that was never meant for series production. It has an interesting mix of parts and the bumper truss rods in the front appear to be slightly different than the standard production versions (the rears are definitely not like any production item).

As for dating the bike the serial number equates to late 1949/early 1950 by my serial number model and the bike has the 47-49 dropouts combined with the formed plate rear fender bridges which begin to appear on frames just before the move to the 50-53 style dropouts.

John seems to have a divining knack for finding chrome Roadmasters so I'm really looking forward to what he finds next!


----------



## ChadB (Nov 3, 2009)

I have one of those ball lights for my Roadmaster, but it doesn't fit on the fork unless it's tilted down slightly...Is it supposed to be like that? I notice this chrome bike has the same light but it's mounted up and away from the fork tube.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's the bike cleaned for the Ann Arbor show last Sunday.  

I entered it as a 1948 Roadmaster in the Best 1940's Classic Bike catagory sponsored by the Classic Bicycle News.

To my suprise it Won.

Here's a shot with Scott McCaskey with the bike at the show.





And outside on Monday.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 28, 2010)

I saw that bike, It's a beauty! Awesome clean up job.I didn't get next to it,but the chrome looks great. Nice find and congrats on the award.

Pat


----------

